# Arabian Ranches - Domestic Gas Supplier



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Moving into the Arabian Ranches this weekend and need a domestic gas supplier. I have seen all the authorised distributors on Emirates Gas but wanted to see if any other AR residents had a number to call so I know they service the Ranches?

cheers

James


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

mac86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Moving into the Arabian Ranches this weekend and need a domestic gas supplier. I have seen all the authorised distributors on Emirates Gas but wanted to see if any other AR residents had a number to call so I know they service the Ranches?
> 
> ...


Hi James
Wouldn't worry too much over this. For sure you'll find numerous suppliers stickers with numbers on the outside of the cylinder store for your bottles. Call any of the numbers and they'll be there within the hour. Don't forget you'll need deposit cash for the cylinders and possibly new regulators if they are not already there. They have new ones on the truck and connect it all up to. Bear in mind there are no requirements in the UAE for the UK compulsory bayonet style non return valves so would double check they've tightened the jubilee clips fully.

Welcome to the Ranches.


----------

